# Doug Thompson U-shaped or V-shaped??



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Doug Thompson website does not show a picture of a U shaped or V shaped bowl gouge. 

What is the difference? Can someone show a picture please? 

It says the V shape comes with a fingernail grind. I'm almost positive I know what a V shape looks like. 

The U shape on the other hand does not mention a fingernail grind. Can you put one a U shaped gouge? 

Guess I don't understand what a U shaped gouge looks like...


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly how they both come. I know the V shaped one comes with a grind similar to an ellsworth or the type of grind you get with the Oneway wolverine jig. I'm guessing the U does also. The main difference is the way the tip shapes and the thickness of the wings if you do roughly the same grind. 
I don't have any photos. Maybe this will answer some of your questions. If not feel free to call or e-mail Doug Thompson. He's a heck of a nice guy. 
http://www.woodcentral.com/newforum/grinds.shtml


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that page John. Very helpful and interesting to see everyone's favorite grind. 

I am assuming a U shaped bowl gouge looks like a Bottom bowl gouge.... But I think I understand the differences in the tips now. 

I keep debating on the U or V shaped. Guess I'll have to get both haha!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's only a bottom bowl gouge if you grind it that way. In other words I have bowl gouges that are both U, V and some sort of other shape but I grind them all the same on the Wolverine So they all have ground back wings. The shape of the nose will be different due to the interior shape of the gouge. 
What I call a bottoming gouge has a grind that is closer in appearance to a spindle roughing gouge. This grind does work best on the U shape I think. 
What I like about the V shape is there is more metal in the tool after the grind so it chatters less when you hang it over the rest. Some have said a U clears chips easier but I don't have a problem with my V gouges.


----------

